# Importing car from USA to ITALY



## jpavlovic (Jul 2, 2014)

We need help about the process for importing car from USA to Italy. What should be done once car is here in Italy and how to register it? Do you know some people that might help?
Thank you


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

jpavlovic said:


> We need help about the process for importing car from USA to Italy. What should be done once car is here in Italy and how to register it? Do you know some people that might help?
> Thank you


Try searching this forum or using Google. This has been discussed in great detail many times.


----------

